# The Lord's Day



## INsearch (Apr 27, 2011)

Should I be telling my boss to stop scheduling me on Sundays?


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 27, 2011)

Uh... yeah.


----------



## Andres (Apr 27, 2011)

yes.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 27, 2011)

If you're in the position to TELL your boss to stop scheduling you on Sundays... then who is really the boss, and why haven't you done so before?


----------



## Tim (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I would hope that instead of "telling" him, you would sit down with him and explain that this is an important issue to you; could some scheduling changes be made to accommodate your beliefs.

But the other thing to ask is whether your job is a work of mercy or necessity. I reference the WCF, chapter 21:



> VIII. This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their wordly employments and recreations,[38] but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of *necessity and mercy*.



Are you a doctor or nurse? Hospital orderly? Ambulance driver? Policeman? Fireman? Do you work in a nursing home? If your job is a work that is _necessary_ and/or _merciful_, then it would not be a violation of the Sabbath, but rather obedience to that commandment. In such a case, it would still be expedient for you to arrange your schedule so that you can regularly attend public worship on the Lord's Day. If it turns out that you still must work one or two Lord's Days per month, although you may wish to rather be at church, it is not a Sabbath violation _per se_ if your work is necessary. 

If you work in sales, then, yes, you should make every effort to completely cease working on the Lord's Day, for all time. Yes, this can seem extreme in today's cultural environment, but this is what the commandment says, and you would be doing it out of obedience to and love for your Heavenly Father. Will the Lord not bless you with alternative arrangements if you diligently seek such a change?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 27, 2011)

Seek as much as you can to avoid working on the Lord's Day. Seek long term a job which will leave you free to worship and gather with the people of God on the Lord's Day (unless you are in a profession which must serve the community on that day, as noted above). Don't beat yourself up about your current circumstances, though. Pray about them, and seek to improve them.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## FCC (Apr 27, 2011)

This is also a great opportunity to witness to your boss. 

I ran into a similar circumstance years ago. I was appointed to be "Grand Marshal" of our towns Halloween parade. It was being given in honor of veterans and since I was one, the Chief decided to have me be the marshal. This presented me with an instant problem. Do I "obey orders" and go as the marshal or do I go to the Chief and tell him that I do not practice halloween and teach others not to, so this would place me in a predicament of being a hypocrite. My wife and I spent time in prayer and then I went to him. He was interested in why I didn't observe the day and I was allowed to present the truth to him and to withdraw as the marshal! Praise the Lord for that! Utilize this opportunity and pray heavily over it.


----------



## Curt (Apr 27, 2011)

FCC said:


> Utilize this opportunity and pray heavily over it.



Amen. Don't let it be divisive, it can be a great opportunity on many levels.


----------



## INsearch (Apr 27, 2011)

Well its definitely not a job of "mercy" I am merely a deli clerk, who first asked to be scheduled on sundays because of the extra pay that comes on that day. Eventually because of my families car situation, I wasn't able to attend Church unless scheduled at 2, but i was frequently scheduled at 12. I finally got around to rectifying that specific situation. As far as I'm aware Sunday is one of those "voluntary" work days...they same people work it every time. So I will request that I not be scheduled that day anymore....I'm just not sure who will pick up the shift.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 27, 2011)

INsearch said:


> I'm just not sure who will pick up the shift.



I wouldn't worry about that. Let the boss figure that out.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 27, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> INsearch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just not sure who will pick up the shift.
> ...


 
Exactly. The economy is bad and somebody will want the extra pay and/or a second job.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2011)

A lot of employers are hypocritical on this subject. Christians get harrassed about this frequently. But, if a Muslim wanted Fridays off, it would be _absolutely no problem whatsoever_.


----------



## athanatos (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 27, 2011)

I would make an appeal first. I would humbly just tell your boss of your conviction and see if it would be feasible if he could find someone else to fill the shifts for Sunday. Humility goes a long way. Also give him some time to think about it and fill the spot. Be humble and meek.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 27, 2011)

You might find other threads on the topic of Christian sabbath/Lord's Day helpful (search, upper right).

A recent one that touches on some of the aspects implicit in your post topic:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/how-far-do-we-take-sabbath-keeping-67033/#post859653


----------

